# $655 haul!



## MAC_WH0RE (Jul 15, 2006)

THEIR CLICKABLE!












=]

thought youd love it.
his name is bentley.
hes 8 weeks old, 3.2 lbs, and is from oklahoma.
he flew in from a breeder there 2 days ago, and my parents have been hiding him from me in our house. i work alot, so i didnt even notice.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh my... HOW EFFING CUTE.


----------



## MAC_WH0RE (Jul 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vicky88* 
_Oh my... HOW EFFING CUTE._

 

lol.
thankies<3


----------



## ette (Jul 15, 2006)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## Oonie (Jul 15, 2006)

He's cute...how big will he get?


----------



## bottleblack (Jul 15, 2006)

Eeee! What breed is he?! How adorable!


----------



## MAC_WH0RE (Jul 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Oonie* 
_He's cute...how big will he get?_

 

this breed is weird. it depends on genetics.

i have a 9 year old one, and hes 28lbs.

this ones parents are 9 and 12 lbs, so he wont be more than 12-15lbsish.

my aunt has one, when her best friend was breeding them. the mother was 31lbs and the father was 46lbs. her dog is 5 years old and weighs 37lbs.


----------



## MAC_WH0RE (Jul 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bottleblack* 
_Eeee! What breed is he?! How adorable!_

 
caveliar king charles spaniel.

if your allergic to most dogs, hes perfect for you.

he doesnt have fur. he has acutal hair, so its hypoallergenic.


----------



## MAC_WH0RE (Jul 15, 2006)

i should mention though, in most parts of the country, if you buy this breed from a pet store, they can cost as much as 2500$. cheapest i have seen them for in a store is 1500$

get em from a breeder? some want 2grand..mine wanted 325 plus 225 for the plane ticket.


----------



## joraye (Jul 15, 2006)

wow what a cute pup!  Where in Oklahoma did they get him from?

I have a Silky Terrier and she's hypoallergenic like yours too.


----------



## kimb (Jul 15, 2006)

awww hes so cute. I was like 655$!!! This chick went all out! LOL


----------



## joytheobscure (Jul 15, 2006)

Welcome Puppy   My sister is a vet and works with breeders down here who ship puppies out all over the country..He is cute!  

I was thinking - WOW what a mac haul <g>


----------



## mans_x_ruin (Jul 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_WH0RE* 
_i should mention though, in most parts of the country, if you buy this breed from a pet store, they can cost as much as 2500$. cheapest i have seen them for in a store is 1500$

get em from a breeder? some want 2grand..mine wanted 325 plus 225 for the plane ticket._

 

My brother just bought a Chinese Crested puppy, which is really hard to find here on the West Coast..so he ended up spending close to 1600 on her.. :\  She *is* the cutest little thing though...


----------



## professionaltart (Jul 15, 2006)

OOOHHH MYY GODDD ITS A CAVALIER KING CHARLES!! i wanna squeeze him!!


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 15, 2006)

i swear i dont say very often, that something is cute, but this dog is totally cute. just awesome. Great haul*haha*


----------



## Coco_Hailey (Jul 15, 2006)

ooooh so cute! is that the same kind of dog as Elizabeth Taylor in Sex in the City? Charlotte's dog?


----------



## Oonie (Jul 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_WH0RE* 
_this breed is weird. it depends on genetics.

i have a 9 year old one, and hes 28lbs.

this ones parents are 9 and 12 lbs, so he wont be more than 12-15lbsish.

my aunt has one, when her best friend was breeding them. the mother was 31lbs and the father was 46lbs. her dog is 5 years old and weighs 37lbs._

 

12-15lbs is just about the right size dog for me.  Any bigger than that and the dog might be walking me!


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 15, 2006)

oh.my.word. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 how cute is he??????????????? adorable!!!!


----------



## Life In Return (Jul 15, 2006)

When I clicked this, I was like, OH. MY. GOSH. She spent almost $700 on some MAC, but when I clicked it, I couldn't help but say Awwww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Soooo cute!


----------



## jpohrer (Jul 15, 2006)

I have a cavalier, too!  In fact, she is in my lap right now.  They are the best dogs EVER!!!!


----------



## MAC_WH0RE (Jul 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jpohrer* 
_I have a cavalier, too! In fact, she is in my lap right now. They are the best dogs EVER!!!!_

 

god i know right?
theyre SO lovable<3 

i love my 2 babies.
chester & bentley.


----------



## MAC_WH0RE (Jul 15, 2006)

oh yeah, and for everybody that said "i thought you bought 700 bucks worth of MAC...

i got to either a counter, store, or pro store every tuesday night, and spend at LEAST $100. if i know im going to be on vacation, i spend extra the week before.

this week, i spent, 383$...week before that....334$.


doctor, i think i have an addiction.
but the addiction isnt a problem
(if anybody watches the show house<3)


----------



## Gloriamgo (Jul 15, 2006)

Best. Haul. Ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xSazx (Jul 15, 2006)

oh my goddd! cutest puppy ever!!!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jul 15, 2006)

awww look at the cutie aww so cute


----------



## tinkerbelle (Jul 15, 2006)

Awww...he is such a sweetie.


----------



## LineausBH58 (Jul 16, 2006)

HEE HEE... so cute.... I don't like small doggies... but this one is sooo cute...


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 16, 2006)

awwwwwwwwww how cute!!


----------



## AlliSwan (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm not usually one to SQUEEE over little dogs, but WOW what a cutie!


----------



## warriorprincess87 (Jul 17, 2006)

Awww, so cute!


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Jul 17, 2006)

I love cavaliers.. yours is very cute My old manager had a tri like yours and a blethem...


oh and word to the wise to all reading this and saying you have to have one, NEVER EVER buy one from a pet store, never buy any dog from a pet store for that matter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






but your pup is very cute and you got a great deal on him from a breeder!


----------



## caffn8me (Jul 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_WH0RE* 
_if your allergic to most dogs, hes perfect for you.

he doesnt have fur._

 
_and_ he's got way more street cred than a Chihuaha which is really only a handbag dog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Very neat haul!  I'm sure you'll have a load of fun together


----------



## Patricia (Jul 18, 2006)

awwwwww how adorable! i want one!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Coco_Hailey* 
_ooooh so cute! is that the same kind of dog as Elizabeth Taylor in Sex in the City? Charlotte's dog?_

 
yes yes it is the same, it's a cavalier king charles spaniel


----------



## allan_willb (Jul 18, 2006)

omg love it!You so got me on this one!


----------



## CaramelKiss (Jul 18, 2006)

Adorable!!!


----------



## 09zahraZahra (Oct 2, 2012)

so cute


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Oct 11, 2012)

Aww, SUPERCUTE!! <3

  	I´ve got a dog too,
  	but she´s huge!
  	She´s a newfoundland...


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Oct 11, 2012)

Oops! Dubbleposted...


----------



## Mira111 (Oct 14, 2012)

Awwwwww! Best Haul EVER!


----------



## Violetsmoke (Oct 15, 2012)

So cute!!!


----------



## Shantastic (Nov 4, 2012)

He's adorable! Awesome haul lol!


----------



## felicialazaar (Nov 11, 2012)

haha, I was already wondering how many MAC products one can buy for 700 dollars in one go 

  	cute puppy and probably an adorable dog by now


----------



## pearrlkitten (Dec 24, 2012)

Aww, he's so adorable!!


----------



## CharlieKelly (Dec 24, 2012)

What a cutie! Aww look at thos paws! He is gorgeous. Congrats.


----------



## dolfigirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Zo cute love your puppy.


----------

